
I Made My Shed the Top-Rated Restaurant on TripAdvisor - acjohnson55
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/434gqw/i-made-my-shed-the-top-rated-restaurant-on-tripadvisor
======
garybusey
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15861136](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15861136)

------
Waterluvian
I think this is a complete riot. But I also feel tremendous empathy. I get
maybe one nice night a year with my wife. I know nothing about fine dining.
But maybe I find this place and I take her. I'm almost in tears right now
feeling the hypothetical gut wrenching realization that I completely ruined
the evening.

I'm so afraid, to a fault, that I'll mess up the perfect days she deserves, so
maybe I'm alone in how awful I feel that they actually fooled with real people
by the end. A bit too far.

~~~
rockostrich
Is it really so bad that they fooled real people at the end? The people
thought they were getting a world class meal. Their enjoyment of the
experience is real.

And even if you did end up going to this "restaurant" and later found out that
it was a fake restaurant that somehow made it to the top of TripAdvisor, then
you end up with a story about being one of a dozen or so couples that got to
have this experience.

It seems like a win either way.

~~~
gowld
The shed isn't actually serving world-class meals or anything that appears as
such.

